# 7 Dogs in 7 days



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Only took pics of 6 of them tho....my 243 does not treat these things well...


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

NICE WORK!!!! What part of the state? Bet this will help with some upland game bird babies this spring!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

It's strawberry valley, my brother has also tagged 3 others one yote and 2 fox... So really it's 10 of them


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not knocking you but it is too bad that you waisted the pelts on the foxes with the .243. With a prime pelt you can usually pay for your trip with them. Coyotes in my book are not worth it but I have seen some of their pelts bring a premium price also.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Did you call them in or sled them down?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with critter, looks like these pelts are destroyed, maybe try using FMJ's


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good work


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

fmj??? Hope your just trying to be silly?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't have much use for the pelts, in this particular area they are doing a number on the sage hens so we are encouraged to shoot them to help the grouse out. 

I suppose I could switch over to then fmj, but the ballistic tips I'm shooting are dead nuts out of this gun and I don't wanna change the load


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work Blaster...8)


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Now up to 11 on the year, 3 more fox and another yote total between the family is 18 dogs 3 of which are yote's....hopefully we break the 25 mark by the end of the snow!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

12many said:


> I agree with critter, looks like these pelts are destroyed, maybe try using FMJ's


FMJ is a very poor choice for hunting. There is a reason they are illegal for hunting in a lot of states.

Bullet placement is not the best on the ones I see. You are hitting them to far back and to high. Take your time and put the bullet through the heart.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Didnt look like it mattered where you hit them!:target:


----------



## kemmer (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd take those heads if you've save them... From the foxes or the yotes, or anything else for that matter. I can't pay much for em, but... Also, I know you need the jaws for the bounty, but I'd take the skulls without the jaws too...


----------

